# I want to design my own logo



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

What is a good program to design logos in? I want to do my own because my railroad is going to be a fictitious branch in the 1970s in my hometown of richmond indiana. That when a lot of the good industries were still here, like D&M which made dishwashers and refrigerators for about 20 different brands, Belden's plant was a lot bigger, Wallace Sheet metal which made caskets, and a whole bunch of others. I want to call it the whitewater east division, but I don't have a clue on where to start. Any ideas of a good program?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used corel draw a while back... but its not a quick learning curve ... not sure if windows paint will give you what you want, but it is free..


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of photoshop (but not a fan of the price).
Or you could sketch some ideas on paper, scan them in to your computer and finish it in MS paint like wvgca suggested.

Not sure if Google sketch up would work for this? I think that's more of a 3D program? But it's free. You can also download free trials of different autocad software if you claim to be a student.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Gimp is free and works like Photoshop.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i did a quick google search for 'free logo creator', and there are lots of results...depending on what you want... most have the ability to add in an image, line art or abstract, all can do different fonts and colors it seemed, only a few can 'curve' the text, which is what i want for my own private road, "Squirrel Creek", i didn't look to see what they can do for sizing, but a color print can be easily re-sized at local copy hut or staples stores..
better than half of these ran online, no download or purchase neccesary, and let you grab the saved image .. i already have some clear and white decal paper for the inkjet printer, somewhere....?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I found one and I am working on it now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

oddtodd said:


> I found one and I am working on it now. Thanks guys!


What is it? I want to make one for the Southern Atlantic Seaboard Railway.


----------

